# Some of Mouse's Tricks!



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Mouse is a deaf and sight impaired Mini Double Dapple Dachshund... you'll be impressed!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome!!!! Go Mouse!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am impressed! 

I love the way she begs, with her feet up by her ears.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Do you use the flash to "mark" the behavior?

That is very impressive! You are a fabulous trainer, and Mouse is so0o0o0o precious!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

She is just soooo cute! My favorite is get n the laptop case.....too cute! Oh and her wave is beyond cute!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Very Impressive! When I see that a video is 8 minutes long, I usually think "thanks, I'll move on" but I watched all of yours. 
It's so nice to see a dog doing tricks, but not being lured!





Deaf Dogs said:


> Mouse is a deaf and sight impaired Mini Double Dapple Dachshund... you'll be impressed!
> 
> Some of Mouse's Tricks - YouTube


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Mouse you are TOO CUTE! I loved watching her read a book. I love to read and and I just think that is a very neat trick.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

creek817 said:


> Awesome!!!! Go Mouse!


Thanks! 



xellil said:


> I am impressed!
> 
> I love the way she begs, with her feet up by her ears.


Thanks! I have no idea how I managed to get that... I think she taught herself that LOL



catahoulamom said:


> Do you use the flash to "mark" the behavior?
> 
> That is very impressive! You are a fabulous trainer, and Mouse is so0o0o0o precious!


Yes, because they're deaf and I train mostly with shaping, I cant use a thumbs up as them having to be looking at me severely limits what I can teach 



IslandPaws4Raw said:


> She is just soooo cute! My favorite is get n the laptop case.....too cute! Oh and her wave is beyond cute!


Thanks! She's such a fun dog to train!



StdPooDad said:


> Very Impressive! When I see that a video is 8 minutes long, I usually think "thanks, I'll move on" but I watched all of yours.
> It's so nice to see a dog doing tricks, but not being lured!


Thanks! I'm usually the same way, and though I wanted it shorter, there were too many tricks, and I kinda wanted to show the process a bit 

Mouse cannot be trained with luring anyway. She's seriously OCD about food, and her brain clicks off when there's food in front of her nose! LOL



AveryandAudrey said:


> Mouse you are TOO CUTE! I loved watching her read a book. I love to read and and I just think that is a very neat trick.


I'm a reader too (as you can see from the three bookshelves full of books in the vid LOL) and we had a trick challenge for "turn the page"... but Mouse did so well, we morphed it to "read a book". Believe it or not, That trick has had only one training session, and I have the entire thing filmed, if you want to see how I trained it. You can see how shaping a trick works with Mouse


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I would like to see it.



Deaf Dogs said:


> Believe it or not, That trick has had only one training session, and I have the entire thing filmed, if you want to see how I trained it. You can see how shaping a trick works with Mouse


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

StdPooDad said:


> I would like to see it.


It's the video I posted in Post #8


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You are right, I am so impressed with Mouse.
She is such a smart little girl!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Janet At Nutro said:


> You are right, I am so impressed with Mouse.
> She is such a smart little girl!


:biggrin: Thank you! She's such an awesome dog to have! She's really taught me alot


----------

